# bow-fish the missouri?



## fishandhuntNE (May 20, 2004)

Wondering if anyone does any bow-fishing on the missouri up there? I've got a trip coming up when I can get some good fishing time in, and have been dying to get some use out of this bow-fishing arrow. I'm pretty much going to be around the central part of the state, garrison TR to washburn on the mo. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

If you can find any back channels on the missouri or just calm water you should find carp everywhere idk about garrison ,washburn area but around bis there are lots of pockets of back water.


----------

